

Show HN: Pianoshelf – a sheetmusic and social platform for piano players - winxton
https://www.pianoshelf.com

======
winxton
Hi everyone! I'm the co-founder of Pianoshelf, and we're a team of CS students
who built this in our spare time. This is our first time working with frontend
MV*, so it was quite a learning curve as most of us were used to static
languages taught in school (C++). Some parts are still clunky and need tests
and refactoring (controller logic into directives, etc). The stack is
(AngularJs, Django, nginx, Amazon S3). The frontend code at
[https://github.com/pianoshelf/pianoshelf-
frontend](https://github.com/pianoshelf/pianoshelf-frontend) if anyone is
interested:

The idea came when I was looking for sheetmusic while learning to play the
piano and found many websites difficult to use, or didn't have the features I
wanted. Most of the content is from imslp.org and are copyright free.
Suggestions are greatly appreciated!

